# Question about Falcon Pipes



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

Sorry about the this, but I typed this before googling. And I can't edit the Header.
Pipe set actually looks like a Titan pipe set with 3 bowls.

It had the stem (looks like aluminum) with 3 different bowls that screw onto the stem...
The asking price was $45. 

Is that a good pipe? and is it a good deal for the set?

Thanks

Igor


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

I can't remember what the name on the box was... 
And after looking at some images of Titan pipes and Falcon pipes... perticullary the thread on the bowl, I am not sure
The one I was looking at had the thread around the outside of the bowl, and it was directly into the brier.


----------



## ChakaRaka (Jan 8, 2013)

I recently saw a website that detailed all the different metal "Falcon style" pipes. They had information on bowl threading, dimensions, you name it. I will see if I can somehow find it. I almost think that it might have been a replacement bowl vendor...I'll let you know.

:typing:


----------



## ChakaRaka (Jan 8, 2013)

Here is one that might help narrow it down. They show bowls for almost every metal pipe. But there was a way better one. I will let you know if I find it again.

Bowls Kirsten Falcon e.a.

And this one lists and has photos of every metal pipe imaginable, just no specs or details about thread or attachment.

http://www.smokingmetal.co.uk/a2z_index.php

Still not the one I am thinking of, but very detailed and mentions thread patterns.

http://www.pijpenkabinet.nl/Artikelen/Systeempijp/art-E-systeempijp.html

:typing:


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks Mike.
Guess I will just go back to the antique shop tomorrow and take an other look.

My question is, how good of a pipe is it.. Falcon or Titan...
And Is it worth $45 ?????


----------



## ChakaRaka (Jan 8, 2013)

Some people swear by them, find them durable and rugged and an economical way to build a rotation. You can buy a bunch of bowls for less than a bunch of separate briars usually. I don't have any direct experience, but am considering acquiring a Falcon myself. I like many of the metal pipes, but I think it might be easier to find parts if I stick to the most common brand. I actually just saw a new one for $45 out of the UK this evening on one of my PAD tangents. I am always on the quest for a good quality sub $60 pipe.

:eyebrows:

I just noted that you said it came with 3 bowls. If they and the pipe are in good shape that sounds like a good deal!


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes, it's a complete set.
Stem, 3 bowls and the original box...
And bowls didn't look like they have been smoked much


----------



## ChakaRaka (Jan 8, 2013)

First, I had only ever heard of a Titan pipe tonight. That being said, I like the look of it, I tend to like simple understated designed more than garish heavily adorned exotic shapes. One word of caution, try the bowls and make sure they thread nicely and the threads look crisp (no cross threading). If you do purchase this pipe, this type of thread will be an area that will need attention and care. If those threads get too gunked up they are prone to crossthreading or piling up threads (I won't bore you with the details of how I know this, just trust me). Additionally though this is a design similar to the Falcon Metal Stem, it is very different in that it does not have the same "Humidome" below the bowl, prior to the shank. The outer circumference threads on the bowl of a Falcon leave a large area in the centre for this "Humidome". The "Humidome" on a Falcon redirects smoke flow and collects condensation. The way a Falcon is constructed, it allows you to run one of their "Dry Rings" or your own home made circle of pipecleaner, or without either it you despise any filtration. I am still trying to figure out if the Titan could use a similar filter or not (if that even matters to your tastes). If pros outweigh the cons and the pipe speaks to you then go for it. I can't speak to whether this pipe is rare, highly sought after or what's it's market value is. Could end up being a sub $50 gem.

-OR-

A new Falcon with one bowl is about $50 if you shop carefully (then usually shipping on top of that that really depends on your address). eBay pricing seems to be the same in my area. Estates I have been watching have been going for similar prices, say $45-$55 shipping included (I always compute eBay pricing with shipping in). The estates I have seen are decent, not necessarily pristine and usually only have one bowl, sometimes a second. But for whatever reason there always seems to be some flaw or possible issue with the second bowl. The other way I see them sold is stem and bowl separate, but once you do the math, it is usually just over $50 (new). Bowls can be had for about $20-30 new. 
So you can wait, gamble and watch on an eBay for an estate for similar pricing $45-60. Or buy one new with a second bowl for $70 or so depending on the bowls out of the UK. 


Metal pipes seem to be quite popular as I can't seem to snag one for a song, but there seems to be more and more posts lately. Pipe preferences are so subjective, only you can define what is the right pipe for you. Likewise, beauty being in the eye of the beholder, a pipe is worth whatever it is worth to you.


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

I am weak... today I went back to the shop and bought it for $35


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

:shock: GREAT find! Are you kidding? And you even hesitated? :lol:


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

I didn't know anything about them.. and after spending time looking for information about Falcon... I still can't find any in a set like this.
BTW. The bowl on the right is very small and unsmoked.


----------



## ChakaRaka (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow, nice score. What I said was based upon a Titan. You are not weak, I would have jumped on that one the moment I saw it. Love the box too, now you don't need a rack spot for it.

:banana:



Hey if you change your mind, I'd buy it off you.

:razz:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't have a Falcon, but I imagine I will some day. You got the set cheaper than I would have; I'd have thrown the $45 down and ran before they changed their mind... :lol:


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

That's a great deal as they look to be in very good condition. I like my Falcon... Just don't try and pull out the stem.


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks Mark, I was wondering if that stem comes out or not.. 
How about using some Flitz to polish up the aluminum?


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

No, as a rule they don't. New unsmoked vintage one's have stickers over the seam warning not to try and remove the stem. It's the first thing us pipe guys probably try and do and pipers have ruined theirs. That's why I mentioned it. Falcon's are light, give great taste, and they don't need a rest. They generally get knocked for their aesthetics. People love the feel and look of briar. That pipe should be awesome and you have a bunch of bowls to play around with too. Enjoy.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

iggy_jet said:


> Thanks Mark, I was wondering if that stem comes out or not..
> How about using some Flitz to *polish up the aluminum*?


:ask: My god, I see a reflection on it already! What are we after here, a suitable surface for a telescope mirror? :lol:


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

freestoke said:


> What are we after here, a suitable surface for a telescope mirror? :lol:


My first real telescope was a six inch reflector I built myself back in highschool. Dobsonian mount (handmade), and I ground the mirror and silvered it myself.

It's one of many, many things I miss that have disappeared over the years. I still have my first set of eyepieces I bought for it all those years ago. They are just as good optical quality as my new eyepieces, just not as wide-field.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Very nice set - good buy. Every British pipe smoker must have had a Falcon at some point - they were absolutely ubiquitous. Good, reliable smokers. I've got one with a meerschaum bowl and several Alcos (my first pipe). Beware, these are very slightly smaller and the bowls don't fit Falcons although manufactured by the same people. (Alco were so named because of a trademark dispute. They had to grind the F and N off the first batch of pipes. Later the dispute was settled and they were able to use Falcon but the Alco brand carried on.)

In my opinion, the real prize in this type of pipe is a Shilleglagh. Full twist in the metal stem and often with coloured bowls. I've wanted one for ages but the supply of these is in the US (there was a steady but small stream of unused ones) and the UK import tariffs would push the price beyond reason. I implore my fellow pipers to get one and make me very jealous.

Vintage Falcon Pipe w Interchangeable Sea Foam and Gold Apple Briars | eBay

But maybe not this one as the price is too high. They usually go for about 60-80 dollars. This one does have a second bowl and it's box, though...

Just had another look - the box is marked "Hunter" which is incorrect. A made up article. I'm outraged.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

steinr1 said:


> Just had another look - the box is marked "Hunter" which is incorrect. A made up article. I'm outraged.


By that, do you mean the pipe doesn't match the box?


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

freestoke said:


> By that, do you mean the pipe doesn't match the box?


I do. Hunters were made of rather light coloured briar and (I think) smooth polished. Rather nice. May also have been made in slightly larger bowl sizes. There may have been rusticated ones. I can't remember. Just old age.


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks guys, I didn't think I found anything exciting, but guess I did.
Have no Idea why I stoped at an antique shop, i never do that. Maybe I should visit some of the others in the area.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

iggy_jet said:


> Thanks guys, I didn't think I found anything exciting, but guess I did.
> Have no Idea why I stoped at an antique shop, i never do that. Maybe I should visit some of the others in the area.


The next guy that posts a find like this that they serendipitously stumble on while browsing the local antique store is going to force me into therapy. :lol:

"Oh hi, Igor. Glad you dropped by. A lady just brought in a box of pipes from her husband's collection, said she just wanted them out of the house. This says Castello...Tsuge -- cheap Japanese pipe maybe?....Sasieni...they worth anything? Eleven pipes...here's a Dunhill..."

"I'll give you $50 for the lot and you won't have to hassle with it, my friend."

"Thanks, Igor! Done! Nice doing business with you! Oh...and there was another box with all the original boxes and stuff for them, too. I'll run in the back and get that for you if you want 'em, otherwise I can just toss 'em."


----------



## ChakaRaka (Jan 8, 2013)

freestoke said:


> The next guy that posts a find like this that they serendipitously stumble on while browsing the local antique store is going to force me into therapy. :lol:
> 
> "Oh hi, Igor. Glad you dropped by. A lady just brought in a box of pipes from her husband's collection, said she just wanted them out of the house. This says Castello...Tsuge -- cheap Japanese pipe maybe?....Sasieni...they worth anything? Eleven pipes...here's a Dunhill..."
> 
> ...


:rotfl:

Jim, I know what you mean. Everyone else seems to be finding them, but I'm still looking for my diamond in the rough...

:ranger:


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

freestoke said:


> The next guy that posts a find like this that they serendipitously stumble on while browsing the local antique store is going to force me into therapy. :lol:
> 
> "Oh hi, Igor. Glad you dropped by. A lady just brought in a box of pipes from her husband's collection, said she just wanted them out of the house. This says Castello...Tsuge -- cheap Japanese pipe maybe?....Sasieni...they worth anything? Eleven pipes...here's a Dunhill..."
> 
> ...


Jim, that's some really good writing. :rofl:
I was cracking up reading it, and the family is looking at me like I am crazy...


----------

